# New Version Of Task Changer, Now With "back" Option!



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I was emailing with the developer of Task Changer Pro this week asking him if he could add a Back option to his app. He sent me a message this morning that an update with the Back option was in the market (rooted phones only).

Bingo!









About the only thing I missed from webOS was the swipe options, now I can swipe left to go back, right for recent apps, down for all apps....up to five zones, all configurable, very cool. Definitely worth a look, really improves the usability of any tablet.


----------



## psygn (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks, I downloaded and purchased a copy. I'm a bit sad that there's no option for the hotspots to span vertically 100%, I think that would make it easier and more webOS-like especially when setting the hotspots to invisible. Then we can swipe open the menus easier, although there may be some conflict with some apps I don't think it'll be a huge problem after setting the horizontal scale of those hotspots to like 5px or so; that should give us enough space to allow us some bezel-swipe action.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

Perfect program. Must try...


----------



## goggles8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Redflea said:


> I was emailing with the developer of Task Changer Pro this week asking him if he could add a Back option to his app. He sent me a message this morning that an update with the Back option was in the market (rooted phones only).
> 
> Bingo!
> 
> ...


Sorry but this isn't like webos at all. "Itching thumb" is the closest app that I have seen to Webos functionality and feel (But it does not work on the TP and it's devs have abandoned it). This program isn't even close.
Also, one really big annoyance with it is it cannot close foreground apps. If I am in an app and want to close it down, I swipe the proper area and long press on the app and it just sits there... Boo

Give me an app with Webos like (I mean just like it) UI features and I'd pay $5 for it.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

thank you for your support. I'm working to solve foreground apps kill bug.

If you have any suggestions, please, do it!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

goggles8 said:


> Sorry but this isn't like webos at all. "Itching thumb" is the closest app that I have seen to Webos functionality and feel (But it does not work on the TP and it's devs have abandoned it). This program isn't even close.
> Also, one really big annoyance with it is it cannot close foreground apps. If I am in an app and want to close it down, I swipe the proper area and long press on the app and it just sits there... Boo
> 
> Give me an app with Webos like (I mean just like it) UI features and I'd pay $5 for it.


I actually find it better than the limited stock webOS swipe-up functionality, frankly...the point I was making is that webOS has some nice swipe functions (some only enabled via Preware patches) to move between screens that this app provides with more options/configurations than available in webOS...Task Changer actually provides a better, more personally configurable set of swipe options IMHO.

It doesn't provide a swipe up action a la webOS, but allows up to two different swipe actions from the right and left, and one from the top. All configured to a users personal preferences in terms of actions and positions. This adds some special sauce to using Android on the TP, and folks should definitely install/try it to see how it can make their TP easier and more flexible to use.

The dev (Pacosal, posted to this thread) is very responsive and active and interested in feedback...great app, active and responsive developer, win-win.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

goggles8 said:


> Sorry but this isn't like webos at all. "Itching thumb" is the closest app that I have seen to Webos functionality and feel (But it does not work on the TP and it's devs have abandoned it). This program isn't even close.
> Also, one really big annoyance with it is it cannot close foreground apps. If I am in an app and want to close it down, I swipe the proper area and long press on the app and it just sits there... Boo
> 
> Give me an app with Webos like (I mean just like it) UI features and I'd pay $5 for it.


Version 2.4.0 out!

- Bug for kill foreground apps fixed
- Now you can set zones height (useful for tables)

Regards,

pacosal


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

pacosal said:


> Version 2.4.0 out!
> 
> - Bug for kill foreground apps fixed
> - Now you can set zones height (useful for tables)
> ...


Thanks!

New version isn't showing up yet for me in the market yet, Google isn't setting it free. ;-)

Does the new setting allow setting the top zone to full width of the screen?


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

update 2.4.0. setting height is successful but it isn't working for extra zone. and suggestion: make adjustable between zone and extra zone distance

i am using licenced version but still appearing buy pro version on menu. thanks again for program


----------



## psygn (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice update







Now I can bezel-swipe like on webOS. Another suggestion would be to add a hotzone to the bottom and have adjustable widths for top/bottom hotzones.

Thanks for the updates pacosal!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Dupe....................


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Agree, adjustable widths for the top (and bottom zone, if added) would be nice. Could even be a toggle, normal, or full screen width.

The other must have for me would be a setting to Refresh the current screen, for when I'm in apps/browsers looking at Web content. Be nice to be able to use a single swipe to refresh, rather than finding the menu key and then selecting the Refresh button...I know some browsers have swipe action support, but Task Changer could provide it consistently across all apps/browsers.

Possible, Paco?


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Need one for a menu button now n were set


----------



## mezdup (Oct 29, 2011)

is this the app you guys are talking about: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.pacosal.taskchanger ?

if so, it's currently free!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

mezdup said:


> is this the app you guys are talking about: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.pacosal.taskchanger ?
> 
> if so, it's currently free!


It's always free, but for 99 cents for his voice message license app, you get the settings in the task changer app with the asterisks unlocked. Well worth the few pennies...


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Agree, adjustable widths for the top (and bottom zone, if added) would be nice. Could even be a toggle, normal, or full screen width.
> 
> The other must have for me would be a setting to Refresh the current screen, for when I'm in apps/browsers looking at Web content. Be nice to be able to use a single swipe to refresh, rather than finding the menu key and then selecting the Refresh button...I know some browsers have swipe action support, but Task Changer could provide it consistently across all apps/browsers.
> 
> Possible, Paco?


Sorry, but I think this is Not possible.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi there!

Next version will have these features:

- No vibrate option
- Option to set extra zone at bottom
- Option to change extra zone width
- zone action for menu (only for rooted devices)

If you have some suggestions, please share them here!

Thanks for your support!


----------



## gifton1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi pacosal, just wanted to say thank you for this app - I have bought the license and I am loving it. Looking forward to having the extra zone at the bottom.
And thanks Redflea for starting the thread


----------



## psygn (Oct 17, 2011)

pacosal said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Next version will have these features:
> 
> ...


You rock!







And thanks Redflea for bringing this app to my attention.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

pacosal said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Next version will have these features:
> 
> ...


It just keeps getting better! Thanks!


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Next version will be at Android Market tomorrow.

For sure!

Please, if you like this App, rate it at Android Market.

Thank you all


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

In a few minutes version 2.5.0 at Market

- No vibrate option
- Option to set extra zone at bottom
- Option to change extra zone width
- zone action for menu (only for rooted devices)
- Option to set distance between zones

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.pacosal.taskchanger&feature=search_result


----------



## psygn (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks, pacosal! You stretched this dollar far!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

And the best part is you can try the app w/the majority of the functionality in place for free, and then upgrade to include to gain access to all settings.

This has to be the best 99 cents I've spent on an app...

Very cool!


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

Trying out the free version right now.

So far it's been very nice. Just the alt-tab functionality already puts this way ahead of WebOS.

The card method of switching apps is pretty and fun in WebOS, but it's really just superficial and rather clunky when it comes down to efficiency.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> And the best part is you can try the app w/the majority of the functionality in place for free, and then upgrade to include to gain access to all settings.
> 
> This has to be the best 99 cents I've spent on an app...
> 
> Very cool!


Thanks for your support! it's very appreciated


----------



## mattman5000 (Oct 15, 2011)

I like the "back button" zone. Especially in the touchpad since the CM7 soft button is so small.

I am having a problem though. I disabled the notification bar icon. Now I can't find a way to get back into the Task Changer app settings. The zones are still working, but I can't get to any of the app config. I tried to select the main icon, but that just brings up the "running apps" screen. Is there another way to get to the settings other than the notification bar?


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Press menu key at running apps


----------



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

is there an option to have both zones at the top AND the bottom? that would be much more helpful.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Not yet!

May be in the future.


----------



## mattman5000 (Oct 15, 2011)

pacosal said:


> Press menu key at running apps


Thanks! I guess I should have thought of that


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow your post on here just sold me, nice marketing


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Think u can make the status bar notification transparant? Also I have an issue with the top zones when in landscape they don't show. Up


----------



## md213 (Aug 21, 2011)

it's from a simple lack of playing with it, but is there a video someone (YouTube, etc...) that shows exactly how to set up Task Changer PRO...and how to use all of the options in the settings menu?

I was trying to get it to re-create the swiping characteristics of webOS...and the "swipe up to close an app" feature of webOS as well...but can't seem to get it to work properly.

I'm not sure if I'm not setting it up properly...or simply not using it properly.

I want to use it and love it...but just need a li'l help









Much thanks!!


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

some videos here:


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

md213 said:


> it's from a simple lack of playing with it, but is there a video someone (YouTube, etc...) that shows exactly how to set up Task Changer PRO...and how to use all of the options in the settings menu?
> 
> I was trying to get it to re-create the swiping characteristics of webOS...and the "swipe up to close an app" feature of webOS as well...but can't seem to get it to work properly.
> 
> ...


So far in order to kill an app you must long click on the running app list.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Think u can make the status bar notification transparant? Also I have an issue with the top zones when in landscape they don't show. Up


Do you mean, notification icon ?

Could you tell me how to reproduce your issue?


----------



## md213 (Aug 21, 2011)

pacosal said:


> Hi,
> 
> some videos here:
> 
> ...


THANK YOU so much Paco!!


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Woking in 2.6.0 version.

- Some actions faster now.

*Any suggestion?*

pacosal


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

pacosal said:


> Woking in 2.6.0 version.
> 
> - Some actions faster now.
> 
> ...


Set position of top and bottom zones, so they don't have to be in the center I'd an option it's like.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## md213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Set position of top and bottom zones, so they don't have to be in the center I'd an option it's like.
> 
> Thanks for asking!


i concur!







it's be nice to be able to set the location of the zones

also - when i go into the settings menu, is there a way to save my changes? every time i alter some of the settings (like adding new zones and changing the colors of the zone) and then hit the back arrow to back out of the setting menu, none of the changes are saved.

thanks again!


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Are you using licensed version?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

My setup:

Right Zone: Menu
Right Upper Zone: Back
Top Zone: Home
Left Upper Zone: Recent apps
Left Zone: All apps (likely going to change to Alt-Tab)

LOVE IT!


----------



## washere (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice work Pacosal, I uninstalled it last week as it did not have the back & Home buttons IIRC but now it is a must have, thanks. Also if you use browsers like Dolphin-HD & xScope, you can set the volume hard-buttons to act as page-up & page-down. If you add page-up & page-down to the list then from a mere task manager, it will open up all sorts of readers/browsers/docs/etc. apps as your clients. The potential is huge as most use tablets/phones to read by various apps and most pages are longer than a screen. Also having the buttons on top of each other on screen or on either side of screen for page-up & page-down is much better than using the volume hard-keys.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

pacosal said:


> Do you mean, notification icon ?
> 
> Could you tell me how to reproduce your issue?


Hmm not sure how to reproduce it but when I click to activate top zones I back out nothing happens and I go back and its unchecked. Also yeah the notification icon cuz its kinda annoying.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

I feel like a newbie, but am having some problems setting custom apps. To set a custom app, this is what I am doing. Setting -- Right zone action - Custom App... Once I select Custom App, nothing happens. After waiting a minute with nothing happening, I click on the right zone and I get Running apps... It's not allowing me to select a custom app.

Also, I see that you can select All apps as an action, but can you get it to open the app drawer instead?

-----------

Edit: figured out custom app.. duh, it was right there.

Still trying to figure out the app drawer


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

washere said:


> Nice work Pacosal, I uninstalled it last week as it did not have the back & Home buttons IIRC but now it is a must have, thanks. Also if you use browsers like Dolphin-HD & xScope, you can set the volume hard-buttons to act as page-up & page-down. If you add page-up & page-down to the list then from a mere task manager, it will open up all sorts of readers/browsers/docs/etc. apps as your clients. The potential is huge as most use tablets/phones to read by various apps and most pages are longer than a screen. Also having the buttons on top of each other on screen or on either side of screen for page-up & page-down is much better than using the volume hard-keys.


Thanks for your suggetion.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

dspcap said:


> I feel like a newbie, but am having some problems setting custom apps. To set a custom app, this is what I am doing. Setting -- Right zone action - Custom App... Once I select Custom App, nothing happens. After waiting a minute with nothing happening, I click on the right zone and I get Running apps... It's not allowing me to select a custom app.
> 
> Also, I see that you can select All apps as an action, but can you get it to open the app drawer instead?
> 
> ...


All Apps action is differentt to app drawer. Besides it has an option to include apps at favorite list.

Regards.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm working at version 3.0.0 with some changes I hope you like.

In a few days will be at android market.

pacosal


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

pacosal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm working at version 3.0.0 with some changes I hope you like.
> 
> ...


coming soon...


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

pacosal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm working at version 3.0.0 with some changes I hope you like.
> 
> ...


What a tease..... ;-)


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

pacosal said:


> All Apps action is differentt to app drawer. Besides it has an option to include apps at favorite list.
> 
> Regards.


Can you do app drawer as one of the actions?


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Task Changer - Google Plus Page

https://plus.google.com/b/115569022837988310238/

here you could see all news and chat with me!

pacosal


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Task Changer - 23:30 - Público

May be tomorrow you can use *version 3.0.0*

- New options for licensed users ;-)


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been over looking this page for the past couple of days. Glad I finally checked it out. This is exactly what cm7 needed.


----------



## evoic (Oct 19, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> I've been over looking this page for the past couple of days. Glad I finally checked it out. This is exactly what cm7 needed.


Ditto and ditto.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

what is webos behavior???


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

In a few minutes or so, version 3.0.0 will be at Market...


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Version 3.0.0 features:

- 10 zone actions available for you!, 2 for every zone. You must enable this at settings menu.
- Now you can see the action name at top while you're swiping zones
- Action will be launch when you release your finger
- Now non licensed version will be able to change zone width and colors
- Settings menu rearranged


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

pacosal said:


> Version 3.0.0 features:
> 
> - 10 zone actions available for you!, 2 for every zone. You must enable this at settings menu.
> - Now you can see the action name at top while you're swiping zones
> ...


Wow!

You're a freaking genius...the long swipe option is perfect, and with the action display it's easy to get used to it quickly.

Anyone using a tablet without this app is missing the best usability customization available.


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

I love the app. However, latest release with the words of what's being pressed displayed at the top is not something I really want to see. I like that the zones are invisible functions. Perhaps we could have the option to turn off the words??

Thanks for the app! (Got pro)


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Gotta ask this again... can you get task changer to open the App drawer?


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Why can't I set separate custom apps for each zone? seems like when I change one to email, they all change email. I'd like one zone to be the market and another zone to be email. I must be doing something in the wrong order.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

dspcap said:


> Why can't I set separate custom apps for each zone? seems like when I change one to email, they all change email. I'd like one zone to be the market and another zone to be email. I must be doing something in the wrong order.


Behaves that way for me as well, seems like a bug.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

so far, you can only set one custom app and one shortcut.

In future versions I will put more. Be patience!

Thank you!


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

dspcap said:


> Gotta ask this again... can you get task changer to open the App drawer?


All Apps action is differentt to app drawer. Besides it has an option to include apps at favorite list.
I can not launch app drawer cos it depends on your own home launcher. If I find a way, I will put later.

Thanks

Regards.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> I love the app. However, latest release with the words of what's being pressed displayed at the top is not something I really want to see. I like that the zones are invisible functions. Perhaps we could have the option to turn off the words??
> 
> Thanks for the app! (Got pro)


Yes, I understand.

A future version will have that option.


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey pac. Loving your app so far!! Was wondering if it were possible to have an action to hide/unhide the status bar? 
* if not.. is there some setting on cm7 were I can disable it from appearing? With all these swiping motions, I really have no reason for it being there


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> Hey pac. Loving your app so far!! Was wondering if it were possible to have an action to hide/unhide the status bar?
> * if not.. is there some setting on cm7 were I can disable it from appearing? With all these swiping motions, I really have no reason for it being there


Hi, I don't know that at this moment, but I will find out!

Thanks


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> Hey pac. Loving your app so far!! Was wondering if it were possible to have an action to hide/unhide the status bar?
> * if not.. is there some setting on cm7 were I can disable it from appearing? With all these swiping motions, I really have no reason for it being there


Many home screens can do this - Launcher Pro has a Hide Notification Bar option in Appearance Settings, I'm pretty sure ADW (stock launcher on CM7) does as well...look in your Launcher settings/preferences.


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Many home screens can do this - Launcher Pro has a Hide Notification Bar option in Appearance Settings, I'm pretty sure ADW (stock launcher on CM7) does as well...look in your Launcher settings/preferences.


Yeah, I'm using Launcher Pro. I saw that I had that already enabled, so I disabled it, re enabled it..ect.. and its still there?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> Yeah, I'm using Launcher Pro. I saw that I had that already enabled, so I disabled it, re enabled it..ect.. and its still there?


Sorry - away from my TP, and haven't tried the setting as I like the status bar...I'll try it later when I get home.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

In go launcher the launcher bar stays hidden fine.

1 more feature request can you add show notifications? Then I would have no need to show status bar


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Sorry - away from my TP, and haven't tried the setting as I like the status bar...I'll try it later when I get home.


Yup, just confirmed, the hide notification bar option isn't working in Launcher pro.


----------



## md213 (Aug 21, 2011)

i asked this earlier in this thread...but i think it got lost in some of the awesomely quick communication (thank you Paco for staying in touch with us here!









when i go into the settings menu, is there a way to save my changes? every time i alter some of the settings (like adding new zones and changing the colors of the zone) and then hit the back arrow to back out of the setting menu, none of the changes are saved.

help, plz?

much thanks!!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

md213 said:


> i asked this earlier in this thread...but i think it got lost in some of the awesomely quick communication (thank you Paco for staying in touch with us here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine are always saved, Are you using the free or licensed version? Items marked with an asterisk are only applied if you purchase his 99 cent voice license app.

I make my changes, hit back, and they are applied.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Is there any way to make the zones activated only by swipe, similar to how webos works, I always accidently hit them if not, can you PLEASEEEEEEE add that I'd pay extra cuz that would make this perfect!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Is there any way to make the zones activated only by swipe, similar to how webos works, I always accidently hit them if not, can you PLEASEEEEEEE add that I'd pay extra cuz that would make this perfect!


Just make them very thin, that's what I did...no accidental touches since then.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Just make them very thin, that's what I did...no accidental touches since then.


Oh that works pretty well act thx


----------



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Mine are always saved, Are you using the free or licensed version? Items marked with an asterisk are only applied if you purchase his 99 cent voice license app.
> 
> I make my changes, hit back, and they are applied.


I think your license isn't working properly. I had a problem when I changed some settings and Task Changer automatically force closed every time it opened. I went into Manage Applications, cleared data, re-activated my license code, and then everything worked fine.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

daonei said:


> I think your license isn't working properly. I had a problem when I changed some settings and Task Changer automatically force closed every time it opened. I went into Manage Applications, cleared data, re-activated my license code, and then everything worked fine.


I think you meant to reply to md213...but your advice to him sounds good.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

washere said:


> Nice work Pacosal, I uninstalled it last week as it did not have the back & Home buttons IIRC but now it is a must have, thanks. Also if you use browsers like Dolphin-HD & xScope, you can set the volume hard-buttons to act as page-up & page-down. If you add page-up & page-down to the list then from a mere task manager, it will open up all sorts of readers/browsers/docs/etc. apps as your clients. The potential is huge as most use tablets/phones to read by various apps and most pages are longer than a screen. Also having the buttons on top of each other on screen or on either side of screen for page-up & page-down is much better than using the volume hard-keys.


What do you think about this suggestion?

Do you think is good for all of us?


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

On the other hand,

I think version 3.0.0 is too sensitive. What do you think?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

pacosal said:


> On the other hand,
> 
> I think version 3.0.0 is too sensitive. What do you think?


I don't need page up/down so much, but I can see how it would be a very nice option for some.

I don't find 3.0 to be too sensitive.

Thanks for all your work on this.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

Is there a way to cancel the swipe? Sometimes I swipe and then don't want it anymore. Would be nice if I could just move my finger back to the originating zone to cancel.

The startup time seems to have increased quite a bit. Just an observation.

Sent from my G2


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

Pacosal - Great app! (3.0 licensed) Turbo charged my CM7 touchpad.

Agree with Chrono on swipe cancel. How about also being able to go back from action 2 to action 1 during the swipe cancel?

Also is it possible to have an option to add a vibration between each action to compliment the words?


----------



## washere (Sep 26, 2011)

Tablets are used mainly for reading and interacting with online and offline content, most of which are longer than a page and why modern ereadrs have hard-buttons for page up/down. It is simple logic and why Dolphin & xScope browsers are so popular. Secondly this will make Task Changer more than a Task Manager that will enhance most content readers be they browsers, readers or any app that has content display which means the majority, simple logic that might escape most. If Task Changer won't incorporate it, I will ask other developers.


----------



## mintcookies (Jun 29, 2011)

Was wondering how this compares to swipepad with the tasking add-on? Has anyone used the app swipepad?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

mintcookies said:


> Was wondering how this compares to swipepad with the tasking add-on? Has anyone used the app swipepad?


This is better than swipe pad IMHO, but it depends on what you want. Swipepad is more about launching apps/shortcuts, while task changer's key benefits for me is allowing access to frequently used actions like Back, Home, Menu, Recent apps, Alt-Tab, etc., while in any app. Definitely give Task Changer a try....I would not use any tablet without it.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

gdeal said:


> Pacosal - Great app! (3.0 licensed) Turbo charged my CM7 touchpad.
> 
> Agree with Chrono on swipe cancel. How about also being able to go back from action 2 to action 1 during the swipe cancel?
> 
> Also is it possible to have an option to add a vibration between each action to compliment the words?


Hi,

I think is a good idea









I am developing this and it works perfect. Next version will have vibration between each action and cancel.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

washere said:


> Tablets are used mainly for reading and interacting with online and offline content, most of which are longer than a page and why modern ereadrs have hard-buttons for page up/down. It is simple logic and why Dolphin & xScope browsers are so popular. Secondly this will make Task Changer more than a Task Manager that will enhance most content readers be they browsers, readers or any app that has content display which means the majority, simple logic that might escape most. If Task Changer won't incorporate it, I will ask other developers.


Hi,

I think is a good idea, but my test are not good. If I send page_down to default browser, it does nothing. May be is only a action that can make only the own app. I have to try dolphin anyway.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

In a few minutes, version 3.1.0 at Market.

with:

- Consumes less Memory
- Notification icon transparent if you want
- Zone Messages enable / disable
- Vibration between action zones
- Zone swipes can be canceled


----------



## psygn (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Please, if you like this App, rate it at Android Market. It helps me to continue developing this App.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.pacosal.taskchanger

Thanks a lot!

pacosal


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

washere said:


> Tablets are used mainly for reading and interacting with online and offline content, most of which are longer than a page and why modern ereadrs have hard-buttons for page up/down. It is simple logic and why Dolphin & xScope browsers are so popular. Secondly this will make Task Changer more than a Task Manager that will enhance most content readers be they browsers, readers or any app that has content display which means the majority, simple logic that might escape most. If Task Changer won't incorporate it, I will ask other developers.


you're proposing that a swipe to scroll up/down be replaced with a swipe to page up/down here.

Sent from my G2


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

pacosal said:


> In a few minutes, version 3.1.0 at Market.
> 
> with:
> 
> ...


Wow. That was fast. 3.1.0 work great. Thanks.

You got a nice review in the market place.....


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Now that I have updated to the new version this morning, the swipes aren't well. Only works about 1 out of 8 swipes.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

dspcap said:


> Now that I have updated to the new version this morning, the swipes aren't well. Only works about 1 out of 8 swipes.


I'm not seeing any change in swiping responsiveness...maybe try stopping/restarting the app, or restart your TP.

Thanks for the update, Paco!


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

Seems like the sensitivity was turned down slightly for action 1 start. Normal speed swipes work fine, very fast swipes can miss. I did notice that I have now have zero accidental swipes with a 5pixel zone width.


----------



## washere (Sep 26, 2011)

ChronoReverse said:


> You're proposing that a swipe to scroll up/down be replaced with a swipe to page up/down here. Sent from my G2


That is not what I meant or asked for at all.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I've just noticed the issue a couple people raised...didn't notice it at first, but if I swipe quickly on 3.10 it is ignored. I usually swipe a little slower, so that's may be why I didn't notice it at first...and no idea how much the sensitivity has changed from previous releases.


----------



## washere (Sep 26, 2011)

I find the 5 pixel width is too small and 15 is too large, 10 will be nice as an extra option.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

If a post annoys you, ignore it. If it violates the Foum Rules, report it. Thanks.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

In a few minutes...

*Version 3.2.0 at Market.*

TRIAL VERSION VALID UNTIL 11/30/2011

TRY IT FULL FOR FREE!


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

washere said:


> I find the 5 pixel width is too small and 15 is too large, 10 will be nice as an extra option.


version 3.2.0 is for you!


----------



## funtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

I tried Task Changer yesterday and ran into couple of newbie issues... When my TP is rebooted, I have a screen where all my installed apps are shown and I am supposed to select one. What is that for? Also, when I enabled the extra right and left zone, they show up once in a while. Because I am running a free version, shouldn't they not show up at all?


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

funtoy said:


> I tried Task Changer yesterday and ran into couple of newbie issues... When my TP is rebooted, I have a screen where all my installed apps are shown and I am supposed to select one. What is that for? Also, when I enabled the extra right and left zone, they show up once in a while. Because I am running a free version, shouldn't they not show up at all?


The first screen for me is "running apps". you do not need to select one, this is just one of the actions that can be used for a swipe command. I think it goes here first upon boot so you can quickly get to menu screen to set options. Not sure why your extra zones are showing up if you have not purchased a license. Perhaps its the trial version vs the free version?


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

Will definitely try it out when I get home.

A quick question. I've noticed that for a couple of apps (most notably Tapatalk), when I use long-press Home to switch to and from the app, it will properly resume the session. But Task Changer will start a new instance instead whether using the Running Apps screen or Alt-tab.

So after I switch back to Tapatalk, I'd have to press Back to exit the new session and then it'll drop me back to my previous session.

Have you noticed this and do you know if it's an Android limitation?


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

*My settings:*

*NORMAL*
right: running_apps
left: recent apps
upper right: go back
upper left: favorites
extra: All_apps

*LONG*
right: menu
left: app (camera)
upper right: go home
upper left: alt tab
extra: web os

What are yours?


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

NORMAL
Upper Left - GO_BACK
Upper Right - GO_MENU
Extra - GO_HOME

LONG
Upper Left - ALTTAB
Upper Right - RECENT_APPS
Extra - RUNNING_APPS


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

*My settings:*

*NORMAL*
right: Menu
left: Alt-tab
upper right: go back
upper left: Recent apps 
extra: Home

*LONG*
right: go recent apps
left: Alt Apps 
upper right: go home
upper left: none
extra: None 

I'm still debating what I want my configuration to be, and frankly, I tend to forget what I've set up if I don't use a particular swipe often enough! Thank goodness for the visible prompts saying what the action is!









Paco - forgot to ask, what is "webos" supposed to do?


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

*Device: HP Touchpad CM7*

*My Settings:*

*Zone: Short Swipe -> Long Swipe*
Lower right: running_apps -> recent app
Lower left: go back -> home
Upper right: menu -> all apps
Upper left: alt-tab -> favorites
Top extra: go back -> home

*Zone Width: 5 pixels*
*Zone Visibility and Words: Initially both on, now both visibility turned off*

*Here is why this app makes sense to me.*

*Since I usually hold my tablet in landscape orientation with two hands, my thumbs are naturally at the left and right swipe zones. With Task Changer Pro, I* have status bar actions (plus other functionality) easily available through swipes without moving my hand positions. This has also allowed me to disable the status bar from appearing at all so I now have a full time full screen in all applications. Since Task Changer Pro is an overlay on all application screens I have no need to ever use status bar buttons. The other functions of the status bar: Battery, Wifi, Notifications and Notifications Drawer are handled through separate apps (any ideas Paco?). The extra bar on top, set to go back and home, is used for some programs like LBE Privacy Guard which only has portrait orientation.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> *My settings:*
> 
> *NORMAL*
> right: Menu
> ...


Hi, webos try to imitate web os behaviour. It changes between all apps and running apps if there are any app running. If not, it changes between all apps and home.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

gdeal said:


> *Device: HP Touchpad CM7*
> 
> *My Settings:*
> 
> ...


I will try to put an action to hide or show status bar, but I know it may not work in some devices. I will tell you later if it work on tp.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

ChronoReverse said:


> Will definitely try it out when I get home.
> 
> A quick question. I've noticed that for a couple of apps (most notably Tapatalk), when I use long-press Home to switch to and from the app, it will properly resume the session. But Task Changer will start a new instance instead whether using the Running Apps screen or Alt-tab.
> 
> ...


Hi, yes some times there is a problem I have to fix with that. If you use recents apps some times, this won't happen.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi all,

this time I upload the new version (3.3.0) here in order you can try before.

New version has a new action to show status bar. To hide status bar swipe go_back action.

If it works ok I will put it at Market.

http://android.dxgs.es/download/TaskChanger.apk

Thank you!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Works perfectly for me on my TP...status bar appears with the new action, and goes away with the go_back action, or normal swipe down on the status bar, etc.

Great new addition!









Oh, I'm sure you know this, but there isn't any text in the on-screen prompt that appears. I assume you weren't going to add that until you verified it worked, but wanted to note it just in case.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Works perfectly for me on my TP...status bar appears with the new action, and goes away with the go_back action, or normal swipe down on the status bar, etc.
> 
> Great new addition!
> 
> ...


Fixed, thanks!


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

pacosal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> this time I upload the new version (3.3.0) here in order you can try before.
> 
> ...


Paco

Ran the action through a dozen or so apps (Home screen, full screen apps, root apps etc). No issues at all. Thank you!

A minor side note. I was a bit confused at first because the option in the menu says "Show status bar". Isn't this really "show notifications drawer on status bar"


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

gdeal said:


> Paco
> 
> Ran the action through a dozen or so apps (Home screen, full screen apps, root apps etc). No issues at all. Thank you!
> 
> A minor side note. I was a bit confused at first because the option in the menu says "Show status bar". Isn't this really "show notifications drawer on status bar"


yes, actually is "Expand status bar" like new permission, but I think I will put "Notifications".

A new bug have been found with notification icon. I will fix that.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Task Changer version 3.3.0 out!

- New action to show notifications (experimental)
- New mode to change between tasks
- Some Bugs fixed

* I have had to erase german and french language, sorry.

Download apk from Android Market becouse it is the same version with different content.


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

Installed Alpha3. Swipe function on the home screen now is too slow. It is more apparent for the second zone action on the home screen. This does not occur when in an application. Tried a few rotations to test the swipe ie: app to home, home to app, app to app. No issues.

Anybody else see this?


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm installing alpha 3.

I will tell you later!

---

It's working fine for me!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

pacosal said:


> I'm installing alpha 3.
> 
> I will tell you later!


I've been on Alpha 3 since it's release yesterday and task changer has been exactly the same for me as it was on Alpha 2.1...not seeing any difference.


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

Found the delay issue. Switched off live wall paper (galactic core). Strange that there was no issue with this in alpha 2.1.

Paco, version 3.3.0 is great. Swipe to show notifications really works great for full screen apps.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Task Changer Ads released https://market.android.com/details?id=com.pacosal.taskchangerads with all options but root only.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update...

So to clarify:

- Task Changer Ads doesn't have options (like Back) that require root.
- Task Changer Pro has all of the options, including those that require root, but all options are not enabled unless you purchase your license app.

Does purchasing your license app also unlock additional (non-root) options in Task Changer Ads?


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Thanks for the update...
> 
> So to clarify:
> 
> ...


Hi,

sorry for the delay.

Task Changer Ads has always Ads. But the same licence code is valid for Task Changer PRO and for all my Apps.

By the way, I want to introduce you my last App *Silhouette Colors - Girls* and of course, your license code is valid for this one too.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.pacosal.siluet

Enjoy!


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi there!

new version 4.0.0 with battery saving options:

- Enable airplane at night (you can select your own hours)
- Enable kill apps automatically (check every hour if your screen is off and is airplane off and kill all apps)

pacosal.dxgs.es/download/TaskChanger.apk

Please try it and give feed back.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi all,

version 4.0.0 fixed. Please, try it.


----------



## peachpuff (Dec 21, 2011)

Version 4 doesn't have that annoying popup during startup anymore, thanks for the fix.


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

pacosal said:


> Hi there!
> 
> new version 4.0.0 with battery saving options:
> 
> ...


Paco,

Tested 4.0.0
Gave me multiple FC's on WIFI. Not sure why this would happen. I did not enable airplane mode or change any other settings. ( I do not have a need for battery saver.) May be an issue with CM7 3.5 and your app.?? Went back to 3.3.2 and all is well.

A separate suggestion for consideration. Perhaps provide a sensitivity adjustment for the second swipe? After you get the feel for swiping, the second swipe seems slow.

What do you think?


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

version 4.0.0 at Market.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

gdeal said:


> Paco,
> 
> Tested 4.0.0
> Gave me multiple FC's on WIFI. Not sure why this would happen. I did not enable airplane mode or change any other settings. ( I do not have a need for battery saver.) May be an issue with CM7 3.5 and your app.?? Went back to 3.3.2 and all is well.
> ...


I didn't tested cm7 3.5 yet.

Sensitivity adjustment may be at a new future version. Thanks!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

pacosal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> version 4.0.0 fixed. Please, try it.


Paco... Have you changed licensing? the program I purchased to license your app before is gone, and the new license app says I haven't purchased it. how do I transfer my existing paid license to the new licensing system?

Thanks!

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Version 4.1.0 out!

- New experimental action for show recents ICS
- Fixed root actions on ICS


----------



## maxwintrobe (Aug 23, 2011)

version 4.5 out - dev making this gem FREE.

try it out, you'll love it.


----------



## Heart1010 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry, but how should .webOs behaviour looks like? When i set it and swype I get a "show all apps"?! looks the same as default top zone which is show all apps?!


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

HI webos action changes betwen all apps and running apps if you have any app running. Between all apps and home if you don't have any app running.

BTW, new video uploaded http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16513-task-changer-pro-now-totally-free-for-you/


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

Paco
Works great on CM9
Thanks

Can't wait for ability to hide status bar:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15924-no-way-to-hide-the-bottom-bar-in-cm9/page__st__40



dalingrin said:


> FYI, I brought this up with Flemmard last night and he's come up with a solution. It will likely be in the next alpha


----------



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

pacosal said:


> HI webos action changes betwen all apps and running apps if you have any app running. Between all apps and home if you don't have any app running.
> 
> BTW, new video uploaded http://rootzwiki.com...y-free-for-you/


Hi Pacosal! Love your app! I bought it when you still charged a buck and never regretted it. Great app!

Had a quick question. I wanted to increase sensitivity of the zones because I sometimes have to flick it a few times until it reacts. However, when I went into advanced settings, I played around with "Sensibility swipe 1, Sensibility swipe 2 > swipe 1, and Sensibility swipe 3 > swipe 2." After editing it, the zones do not react at all. Do you know what I did wrong? Do you know what the default was for these three? And is there a way on Task changer to reset to default settings? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

daonei said:


> Hi Pacosal! Love your app! I bought it when you still charged a buck and never regretted it. Great app!
> 
> Had a quick question. I wanted to increase sensitivity of the zones because I sometimes have to flick it a few times until it reacts. However, when I went into advanced settings, I played around with "Sensibility swipe 1, Sensibility swipe 2 > swipe 1, and Sensibility swipe 3 > swipe 2." After editing it, the zones do not react at all. Do you know what I did wrong? Do you know what the default was for these three? And is there a way on Task changer to reset to default settings? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


Version 4.10 really advanced the customization function. All sensativity issues were addressed. For the touchpad in the advanced section bringing down the slider to "4" for Sensibility Swipe 1 makes it really responsive. After you set the function, use the back button to keep the setting. you should be good to go. If its too fast bump it back up.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

gdeal said:


> Version 4.10 really advanced the customization function. All sensativity issues were addressed. For the touchpad in the advanced section bringing down the slider to "4" for Sensibility Swipe 1 makes it really responsive. After you set the function, use the back button to keep the setting. you should be good to go. If its too fast bump it back up.


Thanks for your answer!


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

Tested Version 5.0.0 - just a couple of observations compared to the last version (4.12?) .

1) Info Bars for memory and battery - concept is great, but why not make the bars transparent like the swipe zones.They either black-out or color over the current screen. Also, why justify bars right on portrait but then centered on landscape orientation? - Compared to "Chargebar MIUI" alignment at the edge of the screen is not as tight.

2) The "Wait a second" notification after a swipe action is really not necessary - why not just keep the swiped action notification active until it completes?

3) It may be just be my TP and mods on CM9 A2, but is this version noticeably slower than the previous version? In the previous version swipes were fast and felt "snappy". Now there seems to be a bit of delay.. I did a couple of back and forth compares between versions and had a consistent results.

Note: I don't want anybody to take these comments negatively, this app still kicks @ZZ and the developer is great - totally responsive with his users and continually updates his app.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

gdeal said:


> Tested Version 5.0.0 - just a couple of observations compared to the last version (4.12?) .
> 
> 1) Info Bars for memory and battery - concept is great, but why not make the bars transparent like the swipe zones.They either black-out or color over the current screen. Also, why justify bars right on portrait but then centered on landscape orientation? - Compared to "Chargebar MIUI" alignment at the edge of the screen is not as tight.
> 
> ...


Hi,

thanks for feedback. I will answer at your own message.


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Version 5.1.0 out!

- Info Bars improved
- Now you can put them upper or down
- If you use a Android 4.0 tablet, put them down width position -50
- Animation for memory bar included
- Wait a moment message - removed
- Bugs Fixed


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

pacosal said:


> Version 5.1.0 out!
> 
> - Info Bars improved
> - Now you can put them upper or down
> ...


Fixes are working great. Speed on swipes is back!

Alpha and Positioning is a very nice add for battery/mem bars.
Quick note on usage..., I have (-1) for position on battery bar. This appears to provide a 1px line at the first px line at the top of the screen. I bring alpha down to 50% for improving current app visibility.

Something to check/have others confirm: Not sure if the battery bar is resizing evenly in portrait as compared to landscape. I will need to run my battery down a bit...will recheck in a couple of hours.

EDIT: Re-checked...seems like the refresh rate on the battery bar needs to adjusted by dev to update more often. Also, portrait is not working for me.

Thanks Paco


----------



## pacosal (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

all the check are done every 30 secs.

But I will try to reproduce your issues.

Regards


----------



## annonoinino (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I come from a little town called Freetown and I work as a Pharmacists! But that's kist something about me!

I can't wait to join in on this community!


----------

